# Best bet to fish this Weekend?



## bumpin01 (Jan 18, 2010)

From Portland, and willing to travel 3-4 hours to finally get on the ice. I'm gettin impatient like everyone else, and my new otter flip over is sitting there being worthless.

Where could I go to catch some gills/specs and eyes and pike on tip ups?

Would like to head out late Friday, fish Saturday, and catch the Lions at a cheap hotel at night, then fish some more before heading home Sunday.


----------



## naterpM-37 (Jan 18, 2008)

Would say you are going to at least get to around travers area, but with the snow fall that is going to hit them this week who knows what the ice could look like.


----------



## bumpin01 (Jan 18, 2010)

yeah I hear ya. I'm gonna keep this thread up for the week, and see how the conditions are later.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I am sure there will be a few small inlands walkable by this weekend I might go hunting for one this weekend myself.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey Bump... Head up this way. Lots of area lakes will be very safe by this weekend. There are some Motels around too.

PM me and I'll give a little more info sir.


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

We were almost to Alcona yesterday. Shore ice is completely shot. Lake had a skinny 2 1/2-3" of ice. Lots of snow on it too.


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

Paperboy 1 said:


> Hey Bump... Head up this way. Lots of area lakes will be very safe by this weekend.


You have to go look before you know for sure. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## opjones (Oct 15, 2007)

raisinrat said:


> I am sure there will be a few small inlands walkable by this weekend I might go hunting for one this weekend myself.


I'll be looking to do the same


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

Have any of you guys looked at the temps for Friday and Saturday. 44 here for Friday. Might have to get the boat back out to do some jigging. 40 up where Paperboy hangs out.


----------



## bumpin01 (Jan 18, 2010)

Waiting on leads from Mecosta County as well.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Couple of guys fished Merrill Lake today( not sure what they did , I expect east bay of Chippewa Lake to be fishable by weekend . You can always call Eastbay General Store or Martins Tackle Box in Barryton to find out before you head up.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I have seen weather reports as low has 35 and as high of 41. They don't have a clue , I think it is safe to say.lol


----------



## bumpin01 (Jan 18, 2010)

Heard there were 2 shanties on the bay of Chippewa out in the middle. I'm thinking some other areas up there will be frozen too. Got a guy driving around up there Thursday and if it's good, I got some spots I have experience with up there. Can't wait for Friday.


----------



## gum ball bill (Jan 3, 2011)

Try clare co. they have been fisshing all week up there. going up this morning will let you know how it is when I get back


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

I hate admitting it:lol:, but Soup has a point. This 40 degree stuff for Friday will create run off and will screw up shore ice on many spots. Be careful and *DO NOT* go alone. Bring a change of clothes with you. You never know.

I didn't realize it was going to be that warm. I might drive around and take a look at other spots. 

Places to call to check the ice:
Wild Bill's Bait in Hillman area
Wellman's in Oscoda
Glennie Party Store
Buck's Bait Alpena
River's Edge Au Gres
Frank's in Linwood
M-55/65 Bait Hale area
Fairview Ace Hardware
Elk Country Party Store Atlanta
Side Door Bait and Tackle Hubbard Lake

Google bait and tackle and check ahead from one day to the next.

Hey Soup.. I'm on Tourism Board for my area. Tell 'em anything to get their dollars here!!:lol: Just jokin'!


----------



## kjpenka1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Fished east bay of Chippewa Lake today for a few hours. About 5 inches of ice across most of the bay but the ice is very sketchy if you venture out of the bay. Saw fish on the graph but couldn't get anything to nibble. A few others were fishing out there and fishing seemed to be slow for them as well.


----------



## bumpin01 (Jan 18, 2010)

kjpenka1 said:


> Fished east bay of Chippewa Lake today for a few hours. About 5 inches of ice across most of the bay but the ice is very sketchy if you venture out of the bay. Saw fish on the graph but couldn't get anything to nibble. A few others were fishing out there and fishing seemed to be slow for them as well.


I have had on and off luck there. Anyone have a sled on the ice?


----------



## kjpenka1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Haven't seen any sleds or quads on the ice yet. I wouldn't doubt that the part I was on could hold one though.


----------



## bumpin01 (Jan 18, 2010)

kjpenka1 said:


> Haven't seen any sleds or quads on the ice yet. I wouldn't doubt that the part I was on could hold one though.


I will likely bring the sled just in case. The otter is alot to pull. If you see a camo otter this weekend, come by and say hi


----------



## crazy4eyes (Jan 11, 2011)

i have been out the last two days on eightpoint lake in clare county, 4 inches of ice. a few crappie at dusk other than that hammer handle pike and small gills. fished lake mitchell monday night and it was really slow! big difference from the weekemd, i was in curtis on the south lake, caught 6 walleyes and 1 rainbow. they have been riding side by sides out there, 8 to 10 inches of ice. good luck when u find safe ice


----------

